# MAC - Balloonacy - April 2007



## lilchocolatema (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey everybody,

I made some swatches of Balloncy, which is FABULOUS. I am buying two of everything.  Pics are here in my album.  Enjoy! 

Direct link to album


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Balloonacy - April 07*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_The highlight powder looks gorgeous!  Is it more like BPs or MSFs?  Also, is the shimmer an overspray or does it go through the powder?  Thanks!_

 





Looking at this image of hers I would assume it's just an overspray.


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 18, 2007)

*LOTS of Balloonacy swatches - pigments, lips, powders, quad*

Here you go folks.

For the recoed, I am about an NW20 skintone, but there is some debate if I should be an NC instead. Still working out that.

Eyeshadow: Flash, no flash










The colors are Cloudbound (F) Up at Dawn (VP) Violet Trance (M) and Pandamonium (L). Violet Trance is VERY chalky feeling and I was having trouble getting it to stick. Granted, There is no base on it...

Pigment comparisons - flash, no flash:









Top: Pinked Mauve
Middle, l to r: Kitchmas (new formula), Helium, Lovely Lily
Bottom: Violet

Helium has more of an rosy purple duochrome look to it (I cant explain it better, sorry). It is that flaky consistency of the Kitchmas pigment and was really hard to swatch without a base. Getting it to stick was tricky. I bet if I combined kitchmas and Lovely Lily, I could get a close match to Helium.










L to R:Lovely Lily, Vis-a-Violet, Violet

there is a real red/pink overtone that does not come out in the pics for V-a-V. It is the finer consistency powder and went on easy - I like this one MUCH better than Helium for that very fact.

Lips stuff:









Going across:Full Blown
On top of that l-r:Out for Fun, Perky, Pink Meringue

Powders:










Mellow rave, Hullballoo

Ugh. You can't see the Hullabaloo on my skin AT ALL. This would be good for an all over glow or a light highlighter. NOT dark enough for a blush IMHO. Mellow Rave looks awful on my skintone.

Since people were asking about the finish on the powders, you can see where I swatched them:










Hope this helps all!


----------



## miribre (Mar 19, 2007)

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/3/0/636422.jpeg
Perky l/g

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/3/0/636407.jpeg
Viz-A-Violet Pigment

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/3/0/636416.jpeg
Helium pigment

FYI, I am NC30. Happy Shopping!


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 22, 2007)

on C4 skin






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...2/CIMG2160.jpg


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 22, 2007)

viz-a-violet, helium, kitchmas, and golden olive in natural light.


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 22, 2007)

NW15 skin, first outdoor in natural light no flash, then indoor no flash.

the pictures aren't as clear as i would have liked them, but:

*on the QUAD*: Knight Devine & Purple Shower are completely indistinguishable from their corresponding colors in the quad on my skin. Cloudbound...i dunno wtf crack they're on because i saw no pink, only yellow. Up At Dawn is very very nice tho. I wish it came seperately.

on the *LIPSTICKS*: Sandy B & Festivity are spot on matches on my skin. Could not find a good perm dupe for Up Note or Fun Fun tho.

on the *PIGMENTS*: Vis-A-Violet looks warmer from this angle, but they look almost the exact same on my skin. Helium is, if possible, chunkier than Kitchmas, which is probably why it's so hard to get a pictures of - it wouldn't stick to me!


----------



## addicted_2color (Mar 22, 2007)

Some of you may have seen this on LJ already, but here are my swatches:











http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0076.jpg











http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0079.jpg

Left to right:
Quietly, Viz-a-violet, Helium, Lovely Lily, Kitschmas 

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0094.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0091.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0090.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0097.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0098.jpg

Quietly .vs. Viz-a-violet:

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0088.jpg

with flash:

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...y/IMG_0087.jpg


----------



## miribre (Mar 22, 2007)

Silly Girl l/g on NC30 complexion. Hope this helps.


----------



## styrch (Mar 25, 2007)

Vin Goth on my nails (sorry about the mess). No, I don't think it's worth it. Kind of messy, doesn't dry well, and is gritty.




Hope I got that image up here correctly...


----------



## eco (Mar 25, 2007)

here are swatches of the Pandamonium Quad, and I also swatched "lavender sky" from culturebloom as a comparison.  I used "shell" CCB as a base under all swatches.  As reference, I have nw 15-20 skin.

Left-right:
Lavender Sky, Up at Dawn, Cloudbound, Violet Trance, Pandamonium.

First photo is no flash, second is with flash.  clickable thumbnails!


----------



## Lovinya02 (Mar 26, 2007)

Baloonacy Pics:
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...onacystuff.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...oonacypink.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...nacypurple.jpg
I would have added Nico but mines apparently MIA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d6...vfestivity.jpg

Enjoy ladies


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 26, 2007)

So far I have only purchased Viz-a-Violet pigment, but I plan on getting some more items (I love this collection!!) So here are some swatches I put together for you lovely ladies. (and gents) I am an NC 25 - NC 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I wish my camera had picked up the color a bit more in this picture, but it was quite a difference in color when I put my Urban Decay Primer Potion on my hand before placing the pigment over it:






Top does not have UDPP, bottom does:


----------



## Padmita (Mar 28, 2007)

Festivity on lips:


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry it's such a mess, I didn't expect to do so many more swatches when I got home!  I've tried to clearly list which swatch is which, but if you're unsure please pm me (to keep the thread tidy!) and I'll try to be clearer in the post.





** The only swatch unlabelled here is Purple X, which is between Leap and Cloudbound.






Clockwise from top left ending in middle:
Up At Dawn, Leap, Quietly, Helium, Viz-A-Violet

Not shown: Mancatcher, Satellite Dreams, Purple-X

**Leap is warmer than Up At Dawn, Mancatcher warmer than both.





top: Jeweltone (Technacolour)
bottom: Violet Trance





l-r: New Weed f/l, Mint & Olive softsparkle, Goldenair softsparkle





Clockwise from far left: Politely Pink, Up Note, 15 Minutes, Festivity, Charm Factor






Clockwise from top: Cloudbound*, Nylon, White Wheat

*picture doesn't capture duochrome of Cloudbound, which seems to be cool-white/white-gold.  Almost like White Wheat but more contrasting.  See babylis12's swatch (above) for the duochrome.  Cloudbound is also creamier than White Wheat.





Pandamonium e/s


----------



## ette (Mar 30, 2007)

Full Blown:




Fun Fun:
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...t/IMG_3914.jpg
Silly Girl:
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...t/IMG_3915.jpg
Up Note:


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 31, 2007)

balloonacy swatches on C4 skin

bare lips





festivity





up note





up note + silly girl





silly girl


----------



## miztgral (Apr 7, 2007)

On Asian skin ~NC20 (studio fix C2) 











Comparison of Up at Dawn with Quietly pigment and Sugarlily (4 Beau quad)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 9, 2007)

Perky and Silly Girl:

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d114/ka8402/PS02.jpg


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 18, 2007)

Full Blown on NC15, pigmented lips, no liner:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...tches_0211.jpg


----------



## EleanorRigby (May 1, 2007)

*Does anyone have a high quality swatch of Baloonacy 'Up-Note' Lipstick?*

The swatches of 'Up-Note' I have seen have varied, so I wondered if anyone would be so kind as to post a definitive swatch..before I spend all my money on yet another lipstick I probably don't need heehee


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 3, 2007)

*Pandamonium Quad:*







*comparison e/s Pandamoniun - Knight Divine:*







*Pigments:*







*Lippies:*






(swatches on NC15 skin)


----------



## lara (Sep 23, 2007)

Festivity lipstick.





Viz-a-Violet pigment.


----------

